
Show HN: Vim: Convenient Code Navigation for Your Projects - dimonomid
http://dmitryfrank.com/articles/vim_project_code_navigation
======
haasn
My 2 cents: After using CTRL+] to navigate to a tag's definition, I like to
use CTRL+O (“out”) and CTRL+I (“in”) to traverse through my location history.

(Also, vim-autotag regenerates tags just fine for me)

